# VIP922 slingbox network error



## tom710 (Aug 1, 2010)

I've been able to view my sling box on my work network untill the other day. I'm able to connect to the DVR (the little green light on the webpage), but when I click on "Watch TV" the connection times out and I get "Network error (host not found)" on the webplayer screen. Anyone else come accross this?


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

tom710 said:


> I've been able to view my sling box on my work network untill the other day. I'm able to connect to the DVR (the little green light on the webpage), but when I click on "Watch TV" the connection times out and I get "Network error (host not found)" on the webplayer screen. Anyone else come accross this?


Daily......Starting up in "BestHD" does it for me, if I can remember to close out in "Good"........it usually starts up normally. It's a ******system. I'm growing tired of the promises of "TV Everywhere" and dishTV........:grin:


----------

